# hand-tied spinnerbait/buzzbait skirts - what's the most strands you've tied?



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

I just tied one with 88 strands. Most manufactured skirts advertise 50 or 56 strands/skirt. What's your record and at what point does one say too many?


----------



## Tom Tupa (Jul 20, 2010)

James - 
Nice looking buzzer there. There is a whole lure making subculture related to those that try to "out-skirt" each other.

The most I've tied is 126, however, I've seen up to 160. A lot of guys (or gals) are getting custom ultra thin diameter silicone skirting. 

I once saw a marabou skirt on an inline spinner that was 12" in diameter when dry and out of the water.

BTW - where did you get that blade - I've not seen one in that shade of black with the riveted indentions. I'm assuming you machined and pieced that together as a custom job. Nice work.


----------



## Tom Tupa (Jul 20, 2010)

I forgot to mention I don't think you can go with too big of a skirt - you just have to match the rest of the bait and your rod/reel/line and retrieve to accomodate the skirt. If I were fishing the beauty that you pictured I'd pair it up with an E21 Carrot Gold Medium Heavy 6'9 and an Ardent 2500 spooled with Lucky Craft Iron Athlete 12 lb mono.


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

I bulkier the skirt, the more backlashes with a baitcaster. Try one without a skirt and see the difference. I like to use a tubebait instead of a skirt. Just thread it on and let the hook come out the back of the tube.


----------

